# IKEN PlusWare



## adriannuix

I'm trying to find information about this Korean software called IKEN PlusWare but there seem to be none in English so I'm looking for a Korean translation of the name 'IKEN PlusWare' so I can search in Korean.

The software seems to be a Korean email format software.

Thank you,


Any help would be appreciated. 

Adriannuix


----------



## Kross

I did some search with its possible translations myself(아이켄 플러스웨어, IKEN, 아이캔, 아이켄, etc.) There was really nothing seen on my radar. I think you need to double-check its title.


----------



## Rance

How about uploading screenshot of the program you are using?
Preferably one with "About" window which most Windows programs have in their Help menu.


----------

